# The development of the doctrine of indulgences



## Pergamum (Sep 14, 2011)

I am looking for resources about how the Catholic Church developed and justified the doctrine of indulgences. 

I am not looking for rants against indulgences AFTER such a practice was already in place and normal, but I am looking for its origins and defenses of this practice so I can understand why such a practice might have developed. I am looking for sources about in-house debates and tractates, etc, as this practice became a normal practice of the medieval church.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 14, 2011)

I am uncertain of the origin of the practice of indulgences although I believe that Alexander of Hales(Thirteenth century) first connected supererogation with indulgences. "_Samuel Farmar Jarvis, A Reply to Doctor Milner’s “End of Religious Controversy,” so far as The Churches of the English Communion are Concerned (New York: D. Appleton & Company, 1847), 234-5_."

According to Hale, the "treasury of the saints," aka "treasury of merits" was available to the church and was "filled with merit" from acts of supererogation by Christ AND the Church. The Bishop of Rome pulls "merit" from this treasury to apply at his will. 

This is more of the development of supererogation than indulgences, but they are tied together strongly in the reformation as we well know.

*See Homilies on First Corinthians (Chrysostom)* Homily 21 Specifically


> And we are not yet come to the admirable part of the matter: though it be admirable that he abstain even from things lawful to avoid offense: but it is his habit of doing so at the cost of so much trouble and danger. For why, says he, speak of the idol sacrifices? Since although Christ had enjoined that those who preach the Gospel should live at the charge of their disciples, I did not so, but chose, if need were, to end my life with famine and die the most grievous of deaths, so I might avoid receiving of those whom I instruct.
> 
> Not because they would otherwise be made to stumble, but because his not receiving would edify them : a much greater thing for him to do. And to witness this he summons themselves, among whom he was used to live in toil and in hunger, nourished by others, and put to straits, in order not to offend them. And yet there was no ground for their taking offense, for it would but have been a law which he was fulfilling. But for all this, *by a sort of supererogation* he used to spare them.


 Emphasis mine.

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------

Here is another document in regards to the position of Indulgences held by Aquinas.
St Thomas Aquinas
on Satisfaction,
Indulgences,
and Crusades
ROMANUS CESSARIO, O.P.
(Dominican House of Studies,
Washington, D.C.)
It is very well referenced throughout.

Is this what you are looking for at all? Or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, thats a good start. I am reading about the Crusades and the Church's use of indulgences as a motivator in advancing the Papacy's political aims. But I am looking for uses of indulgences prior to the First Crusade and looking for theological defences of it. Thanks, I will start digging on this topic of super-irrigation..if i can figger out how to spell it.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Sep 14, 2011)

The Catholic Catechism would be a good place to start at.

It actually doesn't defend the doctrine with Scripture, but with Papal writings....which isn't surprising, but I would've thought they would try to point to Scripture on it.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 14, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> But I am looking for uses of indulgences prior to the First Crusade


excuse my ignorance but would that be pre 1095?

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

According to 'wikipedia':


> The earliest record of a plenary indulgence was Pope Urban II's declaration at the Council of Clermont (1095) that he remitted all penance incurred by crusaders who had confessed their sins in the Sacrament of Penance, considering participation in the crusade equivalent to a complete penance.



This cites an article from CatholicCulture.org titled "The Historical Origin of Indulgences"
It states:


> Certainly, true indulgences granted for almsgiving or for devotional visits to churches, altars, etc. began in the 11th century — but still only a few — and became more common in the 12th century and later. Paulus(7) gives a chronological list of these indulgences down to the Fourth Lateran Council (1215).


Citing: Geschichte del Ablasses im Mittalter, 1, pp. 132-194.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, I am looking for pre Pope Urban stuff or else responses or angry writings against it or apologies for it, if this was, indeed, a new papal innovation at that particular time (I wouldn't expect its reception to be received well by 100% of the bishops and there's got to be written responses somewhere)...


----------



## louis_jp (Sep 14, 2011)

According to the Baltimore Catechism:

"In the early days of the church it sometimes happened that a person was condemned to endure a severe penance; but if he went to a Christian friend who happened to be suffering for the faith in prison, and this friend interceded for the penitent with the bishop, offering his own sufferings for the benefit of the penitent, the bishop would accept them and grant absolution to the penitent. This was the first kind of indulgence granted by the Church. It differed in many details from the type of indulgence with which we are familiar today; but the principal feature of an indulgence was present -- namely, the offering of the satisfactions of one member of the Church for another through the ministry of the Church. 

"Down through the centuries the Church has continued to use this power of transferring the satisfactory value of the works of some of her members to others, to obtain the remission of temporal punishment owed to God, thus putting into practice the right conferred on the rulers of the Church by Christ Himself, who said to the apostles and their successors, the bishops: Whatever you loose..." etc.

"Anyone who studies the Catholic doctrine of indulgences must admit that it is most reasonable. It simply means that God in His mercy will accept the satisfactory works of some members of the Church for the benefit of others.... The satisfactory value of the good works performed by members of the Church who have no need of it themselves goes into the spiritual treasury of the Church, and is then distributed by those who exercise jurisdiction in the Church, the Pope and the bishops..."

Etc. etc. Basically, it appears to have evolved out of several of their doctrines, such as sacramental penance, works of supererogation, and a deficient view of the sacrifice of Christ. Which, if you accept those doctrines, I guess it does seem reasonable.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 14, 2011)

louis_jp said:


> Etc. etc. Basically, it appears to have evolved out of several of their doctrines, such as sacramental penance, works of supererogation, and a deficient view of the sacrifice of Christ


...not forgetting the dawning realisation of its financial potential


----------

